# How do I get OSX to read a XBox 360 hard drive?



## eric halfabee (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Guys

Not sure if this is the right place for this question.

Anyway I have a Xbox 360 120GB hard drive and cannot get it to mount in OSX 10.5.5, it keeps coming up that it cannot be recognized etc.

I was wondering if anyone knows of a way/software solution to get it to mount. I don't have it on Xbox Live and my 360 is not networked by ethernet etc.

Cheers

Eric


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 13, 2008)

Blame Microsoft... 

Old link but since it's MS, I don't think much has changed
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/12/13/xbox_360_file-system_cracked/
http://www.connectedhomemag.com/Blog/Articles/Index.cfm?ArticleID=49399 that might work, depending on the version of Xbox and if you have any Windows (even virtual machines)

I'm curious - does Disk Utility see it at all?
Can you set remote login on the Xbox? Would it be able to make ssh'able by default?


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers Giaguara

Yes I blame Microsoft for everything even the current economic situation, seems the best answer 

Will give those links ago.

Disk Utility sees it (its a Fujitsu MHW2120BH) but doesn't give me the option to mount it. When I plug it in it asks me if I want to initialize it, ignore it or eject it.

Not sure about the ssh stuff way beyond me.

May just have to connect with ethernet.

Cheers


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 13, 2008)

Ah so it doesn't see even what format it is? Blame M$ ...


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 14, 2008)

I will try and get it connected by ethernet or my son will have a tiz if he can't get his Halo screenshots of it.

Damn MS.


----------

